# NZXT Gamma:is it really vfm for its real price for most?



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2011)

i know NZXT Gamma is a good cabinet but my question is this:is it really vfm?first of all almost everyone here misquotes Gamma as ~2k cabinet which is not true for anyone outside mumbai getting it from primeabgb.they are the only one who sell NZXT cabinets online as a trustworthy source.the current price on their site is Rs.2600.now even after this price there is this:


> Big Items(Cabinet,Monitor,Gaming Stuffs etc.)--Rs.550 to Rs.650 as per Courier Company


so the final price of NZXT Gamma comes around ~3200.now for people in/around Delhi & NCR they can get coolermaster elite 430,431 & 431 usb3 with sata docking station at same/lesser price than Gamma directly from smc shop at nehru place(direct metro connectivity).also from what i have heard shipping charges of smc are less than primeabgb.so considering all these facts i think for someone like me living in NCR Gamma is not vfm.if you think otherwise let me know the reasons.


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 11, 2011)

It depends, if its costing you more than 3k , you can look for higher priced models or get the cm elite 430.

Under 3k Gamma is the best Cabby. Most builds abroad also use the Gamma for budget builds. Its quality, cable management space and airflow are very good for the price, and it does all that looking decent and stylish in black(interiors too). Plus water cooling option is also there for future.

I got my Gamma from Lamington road(PC world) last year for 2k.


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 11, 2011)

good under 2500

Thermaltake-Matrix Series VD2000BNS Mid Tower


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 11, 2011)

looks like a bad cabinet to me.if i want to buy such cabinet i would rather buy it from a local market with lot less.if someone is going to spend ~ 2000 on a cabinet only options are coolermaster or NZXT Gamma(if you live in mumbai).if even less than 1500 then zebronics bijli is the only option.


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 11, 2011)

In itdepot.com, the price of the cabinet is 2345+225(Shipping). i bought the cabinet two weeks back, that time shipping was free. The packing was very good... Try itdepot...

Theitdepot - NZXT Gamma Black Steel Mid-Tower ATX Cabinet


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 12, 2011)

I was also thnking about the gamma nzxt but i got the elite 430, you will get two 120mm fans with it. it got good airflow!!


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 13, 2011)

thermaltake is international brand just like nzxt and your are comparing this with zebronics

if you are live in mumbai you have so many options like thermaltake,antec, gigabyte,nzxt....

Souce

Thermaltake matrix VD2000BNS Black is also a good option of nzxt gamma

source


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)

You have a point. But it's only true for you and me because we live in Delhi. We don't find NZXT over here.

The fact is, Gamma has better cable management than Elite 430 and undercuts it in price if available locally.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2011)

i don't have any problem with thermaltake.it is the model you mentioned at a listed market price of 3000 i have a problem with.you can get more features for this & lower price in coolermaster & NZXT cabinets.zebronics bijli is for those who just want to spend ~1000 on a cabinet.you can get an idea of popularity of a cabinet by seeing its mention in forums like digit.coolermaster & NZXT are the most mentioned ones here as well as on other reputed indian technical forums because of their price & features.no doubt Thermaltake is a good brand but not value for money in india for most & certainly not the model you mentioned.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 13, 2011)

If GAMMA is costing so much then drop the idea of getting it. Pay nothing more than 2.2k for it. For around 3k-3.5k you can easily get CM Elite 431. 
Availability of NZXT is an issue in India, but they have really great models for their price, be it feature be it looks.


----------



## tineshsg (Dec 14, 2011)

street prices are much lower than online price

and without using you can not say anything about any product

thermaltake


----------

